# Koi einschläfern aber wie am besten?



## wizardrous (25. Apr. 2015)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man einen Koi am schonendsten töten kann? Wir haben einen ca 35 cm Kikokuryu, dem es aktuell zwar noch gut geht aber ich denke allzu lange wird das nicht mehr der Fall sein. Speziell im Sommer werden ja auch die blutsauger usw. noch mehr dominieren und ich kann ihn nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit in Salz und Antibiotika bäder legen, den Bauch mit propolis abtupfen usw.

Der Koi ist blind (durch Krötenangriffe) und hat offensichtlich die Schwimmblase entzündet. Solange er schwimmt ist alles gut aber sobald er die flossen nicht mehr bewegt sackt er direkt wieder auf den Boden. 23  von 24 Stunden liegt er dort auch ruhig in einer Ecke, nur wenn es nach Futter riecht bemüht er sich zumindest ein wenig sich auch ein paar Happen zu suchen. 

Da das ganze auf lange Sicht garantiert in einem immer weiter entzündeten Bauch usw. Enden wird ( habe auch schon intensiv mit importiertem Baktopur direkt behandelt) und er dann sowieso irgendwann verhungert ist nun die Frage wie man ihn dann sobald er irgendwann spürbar leidet am besten erlösen kann. Vermutlich Betäubung mit Nelkenöl vorab? Aber bitte kommt nicht mit Schlag auf den Kopf und Hals aufschneiden. Was wäre denn eine "natürliche" Art und Weise? In langsam abkühlendes Wasser legen, bis auf 4 Grad runter und dann bei -17 einfrieren lassen? Habe mal gehört erfrieren ist auch für Menschen sehr "angenehm" und bei Fischen kommt es ja nach eisigen langen Wintern auch nicht selten vor? Für einen __ Reiher ist er wohl zu groß, denke nicht dass der ihn holen wird und selbst wenn ist das sicherlich auch alles andere als schmerzfrei für den Fisch.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

Nelkenöl würde ich empfehlen


----------



## wizardrous (25. Apr. 2015)

Kann man das danach dann einfach überdosieren?


----------



## pema (25. Apr. 2015)

Ich würde einen Besuch beim TA empfehlen...dahin bin ich selbst mit meinen wesentlich kleineren Aquarienbarschen gefahren. Die besten Tötungsmethoden ausprobieren...na ja, finde ich sehr fraglich. Dann wirklich schneller und wahrscheinlich auch schmerzfreier: der Schlag auf den Kopf - könnte ich allerdings auch nicht- deshalb TA.
petra


----------



## der_odo (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo.
ich habe mal einen 40cm Buntbarsch mit Nelkenöl eingeschläfert.
Der Fisch hat doch längere Zeit gezappelt. Wenig später waren die Augen ganz milchig.
Das hat bestimmt gebrannt.
Ich glaub TA und dann via Spritze einschläfern ist das Optimalste, wenn man nicht selber "Handanlegen" will.


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2015)

Solltest Du mal ein Beteubungsmittel brauchen kann ich dir nur Koi Med Sleep empfehlen.
Einfach mal Googeln.
Dies überdosieren und der Koi schläft für immer ein.
Einfach und schmerzlos für den Koi


----------



## wizardrous (26. Apr. 2015)

Werde ich mal nachgoogeln. TA für Fische haben wir hier in der Nähe nicht und eine halbe Stunde wacklige Autofahrt im Kübel? Naja bis dahin wird er sich vermutlich so oft den Kopf angeschlagen haben dass ich die Praxis gar nicht mehr betreten muss.


----------



## wizardrous (26. Apr. 2015)

Aber erstmal kann er jetzt noch den Sommer geniessen. Wird nun mit Sinkfutter handgefüttert und frisst auch fleißig. Vielleicht berappelt er sich ja sogar nochmal bei höheren Temperaturen oder das Baktopur schlägt an.... Mal sehen...


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Solltest Du mal ein Beteubungsmittel brauchen kann ich dir nur Koi Med Sleep empfehlen.
> Einfach mal Googeln.
> Dies überdosieren und der Koi schläft für immer ein.
> Einfach und schmerzlos für den Koi



Armin, ich hab es mir mal vorgemerkt, mir hat ein angler angeboten, das zu  " erledigen " , 
aber Deine Methode gefällt mir besser.


----------



## maarkus (26. Apr. 2015)

Ein Angler macht das ganz schnell. Schlag auf den Kopf zum Betäuben und ein Stich ins Herz. Fertig


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Markus, ich weiß ,
hab ich beim Hochseeangeln auch gemacht, aber bei meinen eigenen Fischen kann ich das nicht . 
War aber auch die letzten 20 Jahre nicht nötig. 
2 sind von ganz alleine gestorben .


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Apr. 2015)

Habe auch früher geangelt.
Aber bei meinen Koi würde ich das Betäubungsmittel vorziehen 
Bei mir habe ich das noch nicht gebraucht aber bei einem Bekannten hatte ich das an seinem 70cm Showa gemacht.


----------



## JensM (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo !


Ich habe im letzten Jahr auch einen Koi einschläfern müssen.
Habe dies benutzt:  http://koi-discount.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=sEDAL


Gruß   Jens


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2015)

Jens, auch Dir ein " Dankeschön" für den Tip, ist ja ganzn gut, wenn man mehrere Alternativen hat.


----------



## rollikoi (27. Apr. 2015)

Musste auch einen Koi mit BWS einschläfern. Hab Nelkenöl benutzt. hab das ganze Fläschchen (25ml) in ca. 30l Wasser eingerührt. Der Koi ist langsam und ruhig hinübergedämmert.

LG Bernd


----------



## shiro.utsuri (31. Mai 2015)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Musste auch einen Koi mit BWS einschläfern. Hab Nelkenöl benutzt. hab das ganze Fläschchen (25ml) in ca. 30l Wasser eingerührt. Der Koi ist langsam und ruhig hinübergedämmert.
> 
> LG Bernd



Hallo musste auch einen Koi einschläfern ca 12kg Gewicht
15ml auf ca. 15l Wasser
und es war keine Quälerei, ( Nelkenöl wird auch in der Fischzucht eingesetzt)

Gruss Gerhard


----------

